# Any Iowans?



## KeyleighLehan (May 13, 2014)

I am looking for some photographers around Iowa who could give me advice on locations and who would possibly like to take me out and teach me some stuff!!

I have a shoot coming up in a couple of weeks and I have no idea where to go! My friend wants to do a shoot for her portfolio. She wants to do nudes, bikinis, lingerie, and a couple of other sexy outfits. Problem is I don't have a studio! I live on some land that we can shoot on, but there is nothing to special about it. She also wants a beach/water area.


----------



## 480sparky (May 13, 2014)

I wouldn't mind helping, but that type of shooting isn't my forte.


----------



## KeyleighLehan (May 13, 2014)

We could definitely meet up for something else. I need a lot of help and work and would love to meet some other photographers!


----------



## EOV (May 14, 2014)

It is a must that you share your pictures here, for the benefit of everyone. Good luck!


----------



## Designer (May 14, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## Designer (May 14, 2014)

Here are some studios for rent:

Photographic Darkroom Studio Rental in Cedar Rapids, Iowa with Reviews & Ratings - YP.com

Online Scheduling | IKONIX Studio | Des Moines , IA | | SnapAppointments

Photography & Studio Equipment Rental & Leasing > Des Moines, Iowa > DesmoinesRegister.com Local Directory

Shooting on a real beach introduces "issues" such as sand, wind, uncooperative sunlight, public access, lack of electrical power, etc., so maybe it's a pool.  Find somebody with a private pool that you can use.


----------



## robbins.photo (May 14, 2014)

Not from Iowa but I do live pretty close to the Nebraska/Iowa border.


----------

